# The poker room



## WeedMiller (Aug 27, 2014)

Surprised to see there is no active poker thread, there must be some other lovers of the game around so just looking to chat it up. Strategy stories whatever I personally love the game. I am far from pro but proud to say in the small percentage of players that actually turn a profit. Both in live and online. Online was a bit getting used to. Pretty much donated my first few hundred trying to learn the differences. After that I floated the same 200 for years basically able to pay rake never really making a profit. Recently I won a 580 person tourney with $26 entry giving me a 2886$ payout. That's about as exciting as it gets for me! Online I play tournaments and live I will play cash game 1$ 2$ blinds. Most nights in live Im up anywhere from one to two hundred a night. Again nothing huge I'm sure to some of you sharks this is laughable but to me its just plain fun. I learned to play with fruit loops with my old man when I was 7 and playing ever since. So tell me some stories or share your secrets, maybe even set up some matches who knows, lets see where this goes.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 13, 2015)

what site do you use?


----------



## Merlot (May 18, 2015)

I like poker, but I can't be dealing with the terrible players at my buy in level. So many cum stains all in with shit hands, chasing aces etc is frustrating. I'm standard raising 3x BB with aces to be shoved on 2-3 times with jokers with rag aces or just shit. RAGE!

You'd thin this was good, but more often then not the aces get cracked. I hate losing to people who have no business being in the hand lol I'm too oldschool for online poker I think. If some one 3 bets me I'm expecting nothing less then Q's. Online they 3-4bet with fucking KJ off..I'm like wtf!


----------

